# Help on Roubaix 2009 or 2010



## Buzzy5055 (Aug 12, 2009)

I have ridden a bunch of bikes and have decided on the Roubaix Comp Expert. The question is to go with 2009 or 2010. LBS has them priced at 2699 for the 2009 and 2999 for the 2010. 

It looks like the main difference, spec wise, is the wheelset. 2009 has the Shimano Ultrega and the 2010 has the Roval Fusee EL

My question: is the extra $300 worth it? I don't know enough about the wheelsets to settle the issue. Also, is there much, if any, difference between the frames for 2009/2010 and Ultrega specs for 2009/2010?

Finally, thoughts on the prices?

Thanks in advance for the help -


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Buzzy5055 said:


> I have ridden a bunch of bikes and have decided on the Roubaix Comp Expert. The question is to go with 2009 or 2010. LBS has them priced at 2699 for the 2009 and 2999 for the 2010.
> 
> It looks like the main difference, spec wise, is the wheelset. 2009 has the Shimano Ultrega and the 2010 has the Roval Fusee EL
> 
> ...


Besides the ones you mentioned, the only differences I could find were the Avatar gel saddle on the 2010 as opposed to the Toupe gel on the '09. Also, FWIW, different bar tape and the 2010 has 23c tires instead of the 23/25's on the '09. 

I personally don't think the 2010 is worth $300 more.


----------



## Buzzy5055 (Aug 12, 2009)

Thanks. Are the wheelsets pretty close? Any difference in the frame material or between the 2009 and 2010 ultegra that you are aware of? I appreciate it -


----------



## DonDenver (May 30, 2007)

[confirming…you are looking at the Roubaix Expert Compact?!]

Great fun this process…isn’t it! 

I made the decision recently to go with the 2010 over that of the 2009...my considerations:

I would like to think the quote price of the 2010 should be 15% lower than the MSRP including the saddle returning to the 2009 spec as your happy place of purchase disc. with the LBS.

While frame and geo same YOY, a couple of items important for me; for 2010 (IMO) improved color options with the Expert…even the white has an upgraded look. Insofar as the Roval Fusse EL wheels being a bit heavier than the Ultegra 2009 setup… I didn’t worry about that…the new Ultegra 6700 hardware will offset that over that of the prior SL group. Besides, I don’t consider the wheelset key in my purchase decision unless the LBS would have thrown in a crazy expensive strong and lightweight pair to help roll the deal out of the store. I do expecting to upgrade that rolling mass eventually and it won’t be going to Ultegra anyway, therefore, the 2010 Rovals will work fine, actually, very well…for now.

However, for my money, there is a big difference with the 2010 Ultegra 6700 over that of the prior SL… which is posted all over this site. I would encourage you to spec that piece by piece as you eval. I found each individual part of that new group added up favorably for what I was looking to invest in not wishing to toss in 7900 money to get it (especially when I have wife’s new 2010 Ruby Expert identically equipped coming at the same time  ). 

While both the 09 & 10 Roubaix’s great machines, I ended up experiencing a great value price with the 2010 version including the new Ultegra as well as LBS shelf goods that outpaced the 2009 offering…in my case. Not often do I find that kind of deal during a year to year changeover. Good luck to you.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

DonDenver said:


> However, for my money, *there is a big difference with the 2010 Ultegra 6700 over that of the prior SL… which is posted all over this site*. I would encourage you to spec that piece by piece as you eval. I found each individual part of that new group added up favorably for what I was looking to invest in not wishing to toss in 7900 money to get it.


Are you basing your opinion on real world riding experiences or 'on paper' specs, because if it's the latter, that might _really_ be where the 'big difference' is. To my knowledge, the differences are: 150g (about 5 oz.) _claimed_ weight savings, aesthetics (ex: under tape brake cable routing/ finish) and some trickle down from the '09 DA group. If I'm missing something _tangible_, please share it, because it would be good to know. If OTOH, it's marketing hype (ex: enhanced shifting), that's simply a matter of opinion with too many variables to be meaningful. 

For sure, YMMV, but I'm not seeing where the differences warrant the extra $300.

To the OP: No changes to those framesets between '09 and '10.


----------



## DonDenver (May 30, 2007)

PJ352 said:


> Are you basing your opinion on real world riding experiences or 'on paper' specs, because if it's the latter, that might _really_ be where the 'big difference' is. To my knowledge, the differences are: 150g (about 5 oz.) _claimed_ weight savings, aesthetics (ex: under tape brake cable routing/ finish) and some trickle down from the '09 DA group. If I'm missing something _tangible_, please share it, because it would be good to know. If OTOH, it's marketing hype (ex: enhanced shifting), that's simply a matter of opinion with too many variables to be meaningful.
> 
> For sure, YMMV, but I'm not seeing where the differences warrant the extra $300.
> 
> To the OP: No changes to those framesets between '09 and '10.


The current $300 diff between mod years should be revisited with greater negotiation clarity. The OP should be getting a better price reduction and/or a 15 minute shelf shopping spree included if purchasing the O9. When considering the 2010’s “economy” price reduction…even with product marketing pointing to a fatter saddle and house wheel helping the dusty ‘09’s compete…it was a real tight battle for me.

The tie breaker came when I rode the 6700 on a Tarmac and was pleased finding my expectations exceeded the launch hoopla. Frankly, I could justify a $300 diff with the front shift ease and new hood feel, ergonomics and adjustment alone…but that’s just me finding the cost of that newfound pleasure easily justified each day I ride.

Back to my original post; change the seat as part of the deal, don’t worry about the wheels…they’re fine…enjoy the color options, go ahead and revel in new technology not the old stuff you’d be riding out with and, enjoy the 11t on those long run outs & the 28t on the climb back up.

Finally, the weight savings of the new 6700 over the 09 SL group isn’t near 150g but that’s not the point…it’s all about not having that stupid front cabling catching something else in the garage…


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

> To my knowledge, the differences are: 150g (about 5 oz.) claimed weight savings


That's the weight savings of 6700 over standard 6600. The savings over SL is only about 50 grams:

http://autobus.cyclingnews.com/tech..._ultegra09/1238601971633-1ksk3pxdqskcu-850-65

I do agree - 6700 looks nice, but I wouldn't let it alone influence my choice over a bike with 6600 SL.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Dr_John said:


> That's the weight savings of 6700 over standard 6600. The savings over SL is only about 50 grams:
> 
> http://autobus.cyclingnews.com/tech..._ultegra09/1238601971633-1ksk3pxdqskcu-850-65
> 
> I do agree - 6700 looks nice, but I wouldn't let it alone influence my choice over a bike with 6600 SL.


Ah, good catch Dr_John. :thumbsup: 

I think this boils down to more of a_ need _versus _want_ debate. My 'frugality' wins out and I'd pocket the $300, but all else being equal, I'd opt for the 6700.


----------



## daniyarm (Aug 19, 2008)

The wheelsets are probably pretty close. I like the new Ultegra ergonomics, although I use Rival myself. Toupe is a much nicer saddle than Avatar, see if you can get those swapped out.


----------



## dougrocky123 (Apr 12, 2006)

*Same Choice*

I had the same decision to make 3 weeks ago. My deal was a little sweeter as the price on the 2010 was $2800. So the price was 2009 = $3700msrp/ $2700 sale vs 2010 $3300msrp/ $2800 sale. I went with the 2010. I never considered the wheels as I was going to swap those to my Dura Ace anyway. The new Ultegra isn't as pretty as the SL but the brakes seem better and I like the position on the top of the hoods better. With your price difference I'd probably go with the 2009.


----------

